# Audison Bit One



## freefly (Sep 27, 2012)

Used but in great condition Bit One 
Have had it installed for about a year in a glove compartment so no dust or anything little to no installation marks DRC is good and clear 
450 plus shipping 27$ with tracking from Spain.

ebay link 

Audison Bit One | eBay

photos are available there any more information PM me


----------

